# Classic double basket...ideal grind weight?



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Is there an ideal grind weight to be used in the standard gaggia classic double basket?

Would there be any issues using a weight of 14g-15g or lower

Cheers


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

GS11 said:


> Is there an ideal grind weight to be used in the standard gaggia classic double basket?
> 
> Would there be any issues using a weight of 14g-15g or lower
> 
> Cheers


Begin with the standard dose of 14 grms and see if this is to your taste. There isn't anything such as the 'correct' dose. It can vary depending on the bean variety, degree of roast and how old the beans are. If you are new to making espresso, stick with a bean you like. Dose at 14grm and keep an eye on time - aim for a double shot 45-60ml in 27 sec give or take a few secs. Adjust your grind until you are hitting the time parameter. Now, taste the coffee. If you like it, stick to that dosage. You can always trying upping the dosage 2-4 grms to see what that tastes likes but keep to the 27 sec shot extraction. Wouldn't go any lower than 14 grms.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply. That's really great advice.

There seems so many variables for a novice i.e. freshness/ quality of bean /grind /tamp pressure.

Also I appreciate the classic likes to be warmed up at least 30min.

Will aim for the 27 second shot extraction.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

If I remember correct around 16-17g in the standard basket gives you a nice puck to knock out - 14-15g extracts well but you'll have a puddle on the puck.

I know 14g a time when your learning seems a lot but there's no other way around it - roasters like limini will sell freshly roasted beans for £12/ kg which is pretty cheap - perfect for dialling in and experimenting as the wastage will seem more justified - you'll easy get 15 good cups even if you waste 500g getting to that point.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Callum_T said:


> If I remember correct around 16-17g in the standard basket gives you a nice puck to knock out - 14-15g extracts well but you'll have a puddle on the puck.
> 
> I know 14g a time when your learning seems a lot but there's no other way around it - roasters like limini will sell freshly roasted beans for £12/ kg which is pretty cheap - perfect for dialling in and experimenting as the wastage will seem more justified - you'll easy get 15 good cups even if you waste 500g getting to that point.


It's unfortunate but I have no roasters local to where I live in essex. limini price looks great but postage is £6.60. Maybe I need to do arrange a local group buy too enjoy free postage.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Just order a kg of luscio blend (doesnt need any rest) then a kg of something that needs a weeks rest. If your getting a lot of wastage there's no point even looking at roasters like square mile.

When I switched to the cherub I chewed almost a full bag of red brick just messing which was annoying.

Local groups would be awesome. I had a big post about an idea in my "not neutral cups" thread


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I see some people recommeding a 1.6 brewing ratio while some the standard double shot and this leaves me wondering what should I aim for..


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

Maybe I'm going wrong then, I grind about 18-20 grams then level the grinds in the portafilter with my finger. This serves as my guide, but maybe I've been grinding too much?

My shots are tasting consistently good at the moment using this method, though I do seem to get 'blonding' very quickly.

Maybe if I grind a little less I could get away with a finer grind?


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Callum_T said:


> Just order a kg of luscio blend (doesnt need any rest) then a kg of something that needs a weeks rest.


I only drink 1 cup a day! at 15g = approx 450g per month.


----------

